# Why go for a burger when you have steak at home?



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

The words from my idol, Paul Newman, who (if you can believe it) remained faithful to Joanne.

Anyway, I suppose an affair is an affair. For those of us that are more analytical though, it's tough to understand exactly what the primary draw is/was.

In my case, my wife seems to have an attention addiction, which led to her affairs. They were lengthy with guys she was already friends with, and whether they sensed she was vulnerable or she green lighted the affair, it went all the way.

But here's the thing that is tough for me to come to terms with. The guys were losers, and half as attractive as me. The first was dumb as bricks, failed out of a basic civil service academy, and didn't have anything else going for him. The other was overweight and recently filed for personal BK (along with his pregnant wife and two other kids).

Not to toot my horn, but when it comes to opportunities, I've had women at my office basically tell (whisper to) me that they would be willing to lay down whenever I wanted to. I'm in my mid thirties, still have six pack abs, and according to my wife, "am so attractive and caring that she would never find someone like me ever again." Thanks hunny. . .where were those thoughts when you slept with other men?

I guess in a way I can answer my own question - my wife was hearing what she loved to hear from these pieces of sh!t - they just filled her ego up to the max, filled the need to be desired, thrill of the chase. . . BUT COME ON! 

If I were to wander (and it would be scary easy given the bench of women that apparently are ready when I am [though I imagine that could change if I truly came on to them]), I THINK it would be with a woman that was hotter than my wife, perhaps wealthy, but at the least, someone that I felt was really well put together.

To cheat with a scrappy girl that was a hot mess or had baggage. . . what on earth? It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

Affairs never make sense and never will. The causes are as numerous as the bad choices they make.

They rarely are about attraction and more about ego for sure.

I do believe that some people get stuck in a immature mindset...kind of like they never fully became adults...and are locked in this 19 year old haze. These are the people that never own up to the affair and the hurt they caused. To them it's almost like it never happened.


GM


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

People in the fog are out of their freaking minds. My wife overlooked a lot of red flags with her affair partner. She never saw him for what he was...even though he told her loks of bad things. He is a serial cheater and a compulsive lier. He has self esteme issues about his junk size that I don't even want to elaborate on. He treated his current girlfriend and ex wife like trash.

Why do women in the fog not see these guys for who they really are? Just skumbags looking for some tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

Similar situation with my wife...what I figured out by listening to my wife and reading between the lines is that our wives know they already have the best husband/mate for them. They just have a need for more "attention" than any one man can provide them. The OM exchange that additional attention for sex.

These affair partners are "extra" attention and not a replacement. We tend to see these guys as our "replacements" and try to make an apple to apples comparison. If your wife had been asked to chose between you and the OM in front of you; you would always win. 

My wife did not have one complaint about the attention and affection I gave her. She just needed more attention than I had hours in the day to spend with her.

Our wives were selfish and immature pursuing their "extra" attention.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Maybe they liked the losers because they saw them as "beneath" them.


----------



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Maybe they liked the losers because they saw them as "beneath" them.


There is truth to this in my situation. Had an interesting conversation the other night with my wife, and I honestly felt bad for her. She says to me "you are perfect, good looking, very smart, can play any sport, understand complicated issues, can rebuild an engine and then put on a suit and have a high level discussion with intellectuals, blah blah blah". She then says she is not very talented, very average, not very smart, doesn't get high brow humor, but she is good at parenting (which is absolutely true, she is an amazing mother).

I felt a bit sh!tty after the conversation, not because I felt at fault for what she did, but I just wished she was more open with me about these insecurities she never told anyone about. I would have helped her and extolled her virtues. 

So in essence, I absolutely think these loser dudes were comfortable for her as she was 'above' them. It still sucks she stooped to that level, but I suppose we'll come out stronger with all the take-aways from this mess.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

cj9947 said:


> Similar situation with my wife...what I figured out by listening to my wife and reading between the lines is that our wives know they already have the best husband/mate for them. They just have a need for more "attention" than any one man can provide them. The OM exchange that additional attention for sex.
> 
> These affair partners are "extra" attention and not a replacement. We tend to see these guys as our "replacements" and try to make an apple to apples comparison. If your wife had been asked to chose between you and the OM in front of you; you would always win.
> 
> ...


This...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm sure it happens often, it was all about the ego stroke for my H. He had two attractive women wanting him (me and the ow), didn't matter that his wife was more attractive. At the time, two was better than one in his mind.

At least I get the perverse satisfaction of knowing the OW was bummed when she saw my picture. I'm sure she thought she was the steak, but after she saw my pic she realized I was not the one playing the role of hamburger. 

As far as Paul Newman, there's one example of a couple that started as an adulterous affair and morphed into a fulfilling long lasting marriage. Paul started a relationship with Joanne while he was still married to his first wife. Sounds like even Paul Newman followed the script of a cheater once upon a time.

Here's the article....

'I'm guilty as hell - and I'll carry it with me for ever': Paul Newman's marriage secrets revealed | Mail Online


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

My ex opted for a serving of pond scum with a side of barf.


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

My niece, who is a 9, bordering 10 on the attractiveness scale. Was cheated on by her husband. The other woman was no where near as attractive, and overweight.

The difference being, this OW worshiped my niece's husband. Where as my niece, as kind and loving as a woman she was, she used her husband as a doormat. Not saying he had the right to cheat, but methinks it didn't help. Plus there are some of us who think my niece suffered from the Halle Berry syndrome.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Maybe they liked the losers because they saw them as "beneath" them.


For sure. Beneath them AND the women can call the shots and run the relationship.


----------



## Stunner (Aug 29, 2011)

Why go for the burger when the steak is at home?


...Could be because in many cases whats at home is far from a steak let alone a saltine cracker

...and looks isnt what holds a relationship. Who cares if shes hot is shes a *****


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Your thread should be titled *'Why go for a happy meal when you can have filet mignon at home?'*


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

F-102 said:


> Maybe they liked the losers because they saw them as "beneath" them.


Definitely; they're more in control/confident with someone not nearly as 'worthy'...

...and sometimes, having steak every day just makes you want a good old greasy burger. You know it's bad for you, but you enjoy it anyway.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

Stunner said:


> Why go for the burger when the steak is at home?
> 
> 
> ...Could be because in many cases whats at home is far from a steak let alone a saltine cracker
> ...


True, looks don't hold a relationship, but I think everyone here realizes that cheating isn't always about getting a piece of A. It's about the fantasy, ego trip, and/or emotional high one gets while in an affair. So, the AP looks more appealing because they're new and can present their best side. There's no bickering over bills, children, and who does more around the house. 

Plus, affairs are usually built over secret meetings and brief encounters. If you add up the total number of hours my H spent with the OW, it'd be less than 40 hours. Even then he saw glimpses of her yucky side. She'd yell "f-you" at him if he mentioned me, talked about how she loves to party with the girls past bar time (she's married), and was obviously lacking in character for this was her 3rd affair. However, as long as she gave my H an ego boost, he could ignore her less desirable traits, because he didn't plan on their relationship being permanent.

Now, if my H had chosen someone hotter, nicer, and more of his intellectual equal than the OW.... I'm sure it would've been a lot harder for him to end the affair, if he would've chosen to end it at all.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, I'd have to reverse this quote. lol I'm not a fan of steak but daaam if I can't put back a double cheeseburger (hahah and then feel sick).


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Saffron said:


> True, looks don't hold a relationship, but I think everyone here realizes that cheating isn't always about getting a piece of A. It's about the fantasy, ego trip, and/or emotional high one gets while in an affair. So, the AP looks more appealing because they're new and can present their best side. There's no bickering over bills, children, and who does more around the house.
> 
> Plus, affairs are usually built over secret meetings and brief encounters. If you add up the total number of hours my H spent with the OW, it'd be less than 40 hours. Even then he saw glimpses of her yucky side. She'd yell "f-you" at him if he mentioned me, talked about how she loves to party with the girls past bar time (she's married), and was obviously lacking in character for this was her 3rd affair. However, as long as she gave my H an ego boost, he could ignore her less desirable traits, because he didn't plan on their relationship being permanent.
> 
> Now, if my H had chosen someone hotter, nicer, and more of his intellectual equal than the OW.... I'm sure it would've been a lot harder for him to end the affair, if he would've chosen to end it at all.


True. When I cheated, there was no sex. Not even when I left my daughter's father. The OM and I kissed and made out but I was so damaged by my BF, the OM and I decided we didn't need sex...sounds weird but emotionally, we were completely connected...it was amazing.


----------



## terrified (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm no steak. That might be one of the reasons I am having trouble getting out of the really dark parts of this. What he has done to me has made me hate myself so much more than I thought I ever could.

I am a pretty woman, I have exotic features and a Scandinavian uniqueness in the way I look. I am also 5'4" and chubby *shudder*. My physical faults never stopped me in my tracks. I always felt sexy and beautiful - until now.

The OW tall, long dark hair, dark eyes and thin. Physically she was everything I am not. I wouldn't say she is super hot by any stretch of the imagination but from where I am sitting, she was/is way hotter than me.

I wish I felt like steak but I am feeling more like the brown bag lunch.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

terrified said:


> I'm no steak. That might be one of the reasons I am having trouble getting out of the really dark parts of this. What he has done to me has made me hate myself so much more than I thought I ever could.
> 
> I am a pretty woman, I have exotic features and a Scandinavian uniqueness in the way I look. I am also 5'4" and chubby *shudder*. My physical faults never stopped me in my tracks. I always felt sexy and beautiful - until now.
> 
> ...


You didn't break your wedding vows, lie/cheat/wreck a home. You didn't help a married man to betray his wife and family. You didn't sit in the background carefully plotting your next move and hoping that at some point, you will no longer be second best, accepting the crumbs.

No, you maintained your promises, respect and dignity.

You're the steak. She isn't even burger meat. More like Spam.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's funny Paul Newman is the one who said that about the burger/steak since he left his wife for his OW. 

Guess they were the small percentages of affairs that turn into marriages.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> It's funny Paul Newman is the one who said that about the burger/steak since he left his wife for his OW.
> 
> Guess they were the small percentages of affairs that turn into marriages.


Sad for his ex-wife to see them thrive for so many years and praised for their long lasting marriage. Guess she got to have the whole world hear that the OW was the steak and she was the burger.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah it reminds me of Aniston/Jolie/Pitt.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Yeah it reminds me of Aniston/Jolie/Pitt.


BLARG! Don't get me started on that one.  Being left by your spouse would be hard enough, but then to see them with their AP all over the headlines happy and content would be like rubbing salt into a wound. Ouch!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

True. Nothing is worse though than LeeAnn Rimes and Eddie Cibrian, IMO. Total trainwreck.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the sad irony of my wife's OM is that he was just like me, had the same physical build, same sarcastic humor, same age, same balding spot, etc

the big difference was that I wasn't looking to cheat on my pregnant wife like OM did

guess that makes me the steak


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

terrified said:


> I wish I felt like steak but I am feeling more like the brown bag lunch.


There was a fun thread not long ago where several of the female posters were listing qualities they like in a man. One of the 4 or 5 was "faithful". That alone makes you more of a steak than the OW. Looks are only skin deep. It's what is inside that is the most important. So what if she is skinnier.

How about this, I give you two options for lunch. One is a well-cured, perfectly seasoned, perfectly cooked filet mignon in a brown bag. The other is a dead possum I picked up on the side of the road that had been there for 3 days. It is wrapped in the most fancy of wrappings.

Which one would you like for lunch?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay and now I'm hungry. 

Mmm.. filet mignon..potatoes...mushrooms. Gah!


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Okay and now I'm hungry.
> 
> Mmm.. filet mignon..potatoes...mushrooms. Gah!


I'll grab the bike and run by the store. What time do you want dinner? lol


----------



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> the sad irony of my wife's OM is that he was just like me, had the same physical build, same sarcastic humor, same age, same balding spot, etc
> 
> the big difference was that I wasn't looking to cheat on my pregnant wife like OM did
> 
> guess that makes me the steak


My wife's OM also was cheating on his pregnant wife, kid #3. It's just amazing how much wrong can be overlooked by the fog. The POS OM was at my house drinking beers with me at a party while it was going on (man I wish I knew then. . . I would have showed him my wood chipper in the garage :lol, and my wife helped the OM's wife plan her husband's surprise party. Unbelievable and disgusting at the same time. I want to do that wrestling move where I smash their heads together. Argh.


----------



## Saffron (Mar 7, 2010)

Thought you were hungry for the dead possum for a sec JB, lol!

I like your analogy HurtinginTN.... many of us have days where we feel like brown bag lunch. It is what's on the inside that counts and being faithful is _very _attractive in my book.

My H fully admits he knew it would never last with the OW, because he would never be able to trust her or her him for that matter. He didn't realize until after d-day just how lucky he was to have a faithful wife. He was one of those guys who doubted my faithfulness due to his own infidelity. Now he knows I've been faithful and is starting to appreciate how it's not something to take for granted.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Yeah it reminds me of Aniston/Jolie/Pitt.


I'd leave my husband for Angelina. 

lmfao. kidding.


----------



## southernmagnolia (Apr 12, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> It's funny Paul Newman is the one who said that about the burger/steak since he left his wife for his OW.
> 
> Guess they were the small percentages of affairs that turn into marriages.



I'm glad you brought that up. I was thinking their relationship started from an affair. Highly unusual that it went into a long term marriage.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> I'll grab the bike and run by the store. What time do you want dinner? lol


Six o'clock sharp!


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

lovestruckout said:


> My wife's OM also was cheating on his pregnant wife, kid #3. It's just amazing how much wrong can be overlooked by the fog. The POS OM was at my house drinking beers with me at a party while it was going on (man I wish I knew then. . . I would have showed him my wood chipper in the garage :lol, and my wife helped the OM's wife plan her husband's surprise party. Unbelievable and disgusting at the same time. I want to do that wrestling move where I smash their heads together. Argh.


Wow I can fully relate... my wife and the OM's wife were planning and holding get-togethers throughout, for the entire 2 familes, and off themselves for some girls nights out. Unreal what the fog can allow... unreal. And the POS OM at my house.... oh the rage that can so rapidly boil up within a man....


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I'd leave my husband for Angelina.
> 
> lmfao. kidding.


I *LOATHE* that name


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Part of the problem is people have to know they are a steak.

I'm not perfect, I'm not the perfect meal. I know I have faults and quirks etc. But I know I'm a steak, and if he wants to have burgers then he can choke on them.

This steak has good boundaries and if he crosses them he will be forever eating at Mc donalds and thinking about the good times, when he used to get delicious steak but messed it up.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Craggy456 said:


> I *LOATHE* that name


:scratchhead: She can't help her name!


----------



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

2xloser said:


> Wow I can fully relate... my wife and the OM's wife were planning and holding get-togethers throughout, for the entire 2 familes, and off themselves for some girls nights out. Unreal what the fog can allow... unreal. And the POS OM at my house.... oh the rage that can so rapidly boil up within a man....


Me, you, and a few others have stories that are scary the same. Perhaps our wives came from quintuplets that were separated at birth. 

Good times, I tell you, good times. I need some more hurricanes to keep my mind off things, haha.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Yeah it reminds me of Aniston/Jolie/Pitt.


Aniston is definitely the steak. The other 2 are just greasy cheeseburgers in soggy buns. YUCK!


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

that_girl said:


> :scratchhead: She can't help her name!


It's H's OW's name


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Craggy456 said:


> It's H's OW's name


Ouch.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Fantasy love goggles. Their love goggles make that burger look like a steak and the steak look like a burger. They don't realize it's just a mirage because they choose to only see the good things about the affair partner and the bad things about their spouse.

You've heard the saying that beer goggles will make you go to bed with a 10 at 2:00 and wake up with a 2 at 10:00. Same principle. I just thought of that. 

Now, if you can just find a way to destroy fantasy love goggles, you will be extremely wealthy.


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

lovestruckout said:


> Me, you, and a few others have stories that are scary the same. Perhaps our wives came from quintuplets that were separated at birth.
> 
> Good times, I tell you, good times. I need some more hurricanes to keep my mind off things, haha.


Funny, my WW _was_ adopted...


----------



## useable (Aug 31, 2011)

i think you address this to the cheaters right?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Six o'clock sharp!


I hope you both enjoyed your steaks.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

TN stood me up. Great. LOL. 

I ended up eating chicken, potatoes, and broccoli.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, darn! You meant last night? Damn, it's going to take me a while to get this dating thing straightened out. lol

That does remind me of a time I met this girl in Florida. Ends up she lived in Kentucky and I was doing some training at Fort Campbell the next week on the TN/KY line. We called and set up a meeting. It was a pretty good drive and I was a few minutes late (5 or 10, as I recall). She looked at her watch and asked me what time it was. I thought, "Oh great, I just drove hours to meet this girl and she's pissed about a few minutes." I told her what time I had. She said, "That's what I thought. We are in the Eastern time zone." lol I was over an hour late because it never occurred to either of us that we lived in different time zones. There wasn't much talking the rest of the night. In a good way, though.:smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> Oh, darn! You meant last night? Damn, it's going to take me a while to get this dating thing straightened out. lol


With all due respect, TN, you are still a married man. It was not a "date." Still, you better be on time when you finally do divorce and start dating. Or you are going to encounter the wrath of many women. 

Nonetheless I am still craving filet mignons. Anyone else on here a total carnivore? I don't understand vegans. Never have, never will.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Nonetheless I am still craving filet mignons.


I think I will have one tonight...wrapped in bacon with fire roasted prawns and rosemary fingerling potatoes.


And eat it all in front of the stbxh! :lol:

"Hey, can your wh*re cook as good as this? How's her gourmet Hamburger Helper?"


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Jelly, can I bring my GF along? I don't want her to think that the 'steaks' we are eating are not the ones that come from cattle.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> With all due respect, TN, you are still a married man. It was not a "date." Still, you better be on time when you finally do divorce and start dating. Or you are going to encounter the wrath of many women.
> 
> Nonetheless I am still craving filet mignons. Anyone else on here a total carnivore? I don't understand vegans. Never have, never will.


:rofl: I am certainly a carnivore. I have some good venison in the freezer I plan to cook up this weekend.

It will be quite a while before I am ready to do any dating. I hope no one thought I was serious about a date with J/B on the steak. Just having fun. My dates involve two beautiful little girls and a handsome little boy. It will be that way for quite a while. I am starting to see why my brother doesn't go out and date. He's been burned twice. This road kill burger I've been eating lately has left a bad taste in my mouth. Perhaps when my palate is cleansed after several months, I will be ready to eat again.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL. Sure, bring her, Mori. Your new avvie is scaring me... It's...well what is it? A face with a great ball of fire??? 

Craggy-- LOL at the "wh-reburger"


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> I hope no one thought I was serious about a date with J/B on the steak.


And WTF is that supposed to mean, exactly? 

First you stand me up, then it's "not serious?"

I kid.

I hear you on dating. I'm almost 5 months post-D, nearly 2 yrs from initial separation and I have ZERO desire to date. My heart is still broken. Lame. What's up with that? It's silly!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm scared when mom (JB) and dad (HiT) fight like this in front of me


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

To TN: "I told you we should stop arguing in front of the children!"


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Your new avvie is scaring me... It's...well what is it? A face with a great ball of fire???


You mean old scary toes there holding the Earth in his hand? His malevolent smile is what is scary.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> To TN: "I told you we should stop arguing in front of the children!"



I want to separate. No, I won't be spending more time with her. She is "just a friend." We should separate because of the fighting. Also, we should tell the kids that is why we are separating. Because we are fighting so much. No, that won't just hurt them more in a month when they find out I'm shacking up with her for the weekend.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh dear gawd.

First you stand me up. Then "it's not that serious." Then you're leaving me for another woman. 

TN... No separation talk. I am filing for divorce. Today.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jb & TN 

thx for being funny guys but take care I once had one of these jokes on sport forum ended with long time of online dating which unfortunate never get in real life coz we were in diff countries sweet haidy some times I miss her a lot


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

sam83 said:


> Jb & TN
> 
> thx for being funny guys but take care I once had one of these jokes on sport forum ended with long time of online dating which unfortunate never get in real life coz we were in diff countries sweet haidy some times I miss her a lot



I know I'm not ready for any type of dating. Hell, I'm working on divorce papers. I'm working hard to get rid of this one. I sure don't want to start working on another one. I am pretty darn sure Jellybeans is in the same situation as far as not wanting to date in any way, especially with me. lol If not, I wouldn't be joking around. Besides, she already wants a divorce. Should I just take my OW underground or sign the papers?


----------



## lovestruckout (Jul 6, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> I know I'm not ready for any type of dating. Hell, I'm working on divorce papers. I'm working hard to get rid of this one. I sure don't want to start working on another one. I am pretty darn sure Jellybeans is in the same situation as far as not wanting to date in any way, especially with me. lol If not, I wouldn't be joking around. Besides, she already wants a divorce. Should I just take my OW underground or sign the papers?


I wish I had that kind of clarity. I have lots to accomplish before making that decision. Fix why I chose to ignore the nastiness for so long, my WW needs to fix why she was drawn to losers, and then I suppose we need to attempt to fix out marriage.

I'd love to disappear to the Caribbean and bar tend Tom Cruise style for two years. . .then return with an absolute clear mind on whether I can forgive my WW genuinely with no angst. . . or not.

I'm dreaming.


----------



## sam83 (Jul 23, 2011)

HurtinginTN said:


> I know I'm not ready for any type of dating. Hell, I'm working on divorce papers. I'm working hard to get rid of this one. I sure don't want to start working on another one. I am pretty darn sure Jellybeans is in the same situation as far as not wanting to date in any way, especially with me. lol If not, I wouldn't be joking around. Besides, she already wants a divorce. Should I just take my OW underground or sign the papers?



I know man u r kidding but that's exactly what we were doing back then except it was some jokes about being single on valentine day and here came the idea to exchange gifts 

U know what If I live in US I would try to date BW ladies ( the divorced of course )from this forums they re all very sweet and get hurt so much and I think they'll never hurt a man the same way they had :iagree:

sign the papers but do u think the OW really deserve to lose Jb :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

sam83 said:


> Jb & TN
> 
> thx for being funny guys but take care I once had one of these jokes on sport forum ended with long time of online dating which unfortunate never get in real life coz we were in diff countries sweet haidy some times I miss her a lot


Well sorry to hear it ended sadly for you but I can ASSURE you I do not use these forums to pick up men. Like someone described it: this forum is mostly an assembly line of broken hearts. Everyone here is hurting and bruised badly and we all just lend a supportive ear to eachother.



HurtinginTN said:


> I know I'm not ready for any type of dating. Hell, I'm working on divorce papers. I'm working hard to get rid of this one. I sure don't want to start working on another one. I am pretty darn sure Jellybeans is in the same situation as far as not wanting to date in any way, especially with me.


Bingo. I have ZERO desire to date/have a boyf/relationship/all of that jazz. My heart is still hurting from the pain of my divorce and the massive fallout. I know for a fact it will be a LONG while before I feel anything for anyone again. And besides, I only fall in love every blue moon. 



sam83 said:


> sign the papers but do u think the OW really deserve to lose Jb :rofl:


The OW deserves to be back-handed multiples times in the face.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

*Ok Jelly, pick the spot you want to eat filet mignon.*


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Was wondering what the hell that was!


----------

